# VERY SKINNY FEET AND ANKLES!!!



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all...

I know I must sound like a real prat, but I have very skinny feet and ankles... I was just wondering if I can do anything about this through training...

Its so bad I wear two pairs of socks to puff them out as I am para about them looking to weedy...

any ideas?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

dont worry about that...once you know what most people do who train...is,that genetics are genetics...cannot change em or hide em....but in training,you can make your muscles huge,blow the muscle bellies up...get big,create the illusion of a brilliant physique....no...hold on....get yourself training and create a brilliant physique!!!!

dont worry about skinny feet and ankles...i have em....but look at me now....blimey...ask how many folk who have that,then look at em...dont be put off...or worried,there are ways around things....all i can say is keep training hard and watch the changes!!!

imagine if all the people in the world sports let or defeated themselves by saying i have skinny wrists,feet or ankles!!!!

some of the most top bodybuilder,athletes in the world have this...you go forth,dont defeat yourself...give yourself incentive to train harder,A!!!!

dont worry about looking weedy...thats silly...you focus on training...and in a couple of years you'll be saying what a twit you was for even worrying about it!!!

you never know,you could be the next bit of sliced bread bro!!!!


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Think of how big your calves will look :lol:

I have the same with wrists, mine are tiny but it doesnt really bother me.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks lads... dont get me wrong the rest of my body is growing well but I guess yo0ur right that my calves will look huge lol... thanks again...


----------

